# Prayers for my wife and I



## nhancedsvt (Jun 6, 2013)

Our first child is due next Tuesday and the Dr set my wife up to be induced next Wednesday night. Found out yesterday my wife has extremely high blood pressure all of a sudden so we're having tests run now. First time all pregnancy I've got nervous. Kind of hoping they'd just go ahead and induce her. Anyways prayers are much appreciated for this nervous Father to be and Mother to be.


----------



## fatboy84 (Jun 6, 2013)

Prayers for little Darin.  He's gonna be a sport. 



Y'all got em man.  They will take good care of her and the little one.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jun 6, 2013)

My sons wife faced the same situation, and it all turned out fine. I am sure she has a good doctor who knows what to do, and will take good care of her.


----------



## Sargent (Jun 6, 2013)

You got it. Doctors are good at dealing with this nowadays.  

3 y.o.  and 3 week old daughters here.  Your life is about to become interesting.  
Congrats!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 6, 2013)

Prayers just went up !


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jun 7, 2013)

We found out it wasn't preeclampsia so the doctor put her on bed rest and a BP med. They also moved the induction up to Monday night/Tuesday morning.


----------



## Sureshot01 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sending prayers for ya brother.


----------



## M80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Had same problems with my wife but way earlier in pregnancy. Proverbs says "trust in The Lord with all thou heart and lean not unto thou own understanding" we are not going to all ways understand but be does. Everything turned out great with my two and my wife. Praying


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad it wasn't serious, prayers for a good remainder of pregnancy and delivery.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jun 8, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> We found out it wasn't preeclampsia so the doctor put her on bed rest and a BP med. They also moved the induction up to Monday night/Tuesday morning.



My wife went thru same thing with our first child. All turned out fine. We no have 4 kids. She will be ok and so will the baby and you!! We will pray for you also. BTW Get ready your life will change forever and enjoy every minute because it goes by fast!!


----------



## sniper22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Prayers lifted. We went through the same thing with my youngest. Had to have an emergency C section but all is good now.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 9, 2013)

Hang in there n be strong brother


----------



## speedcop (Jun 9, 2013)

Our prayers the creator of this child will bring smiles and laughter to you both monday or tuesday.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jun 9, 2013)

mwilliams80 said:


> had same problems with my wife but way earlier in pregnancy. Proverbs says "trust in the lord with all thou heart and lean not unto thou own understanding" we are not going to all ways understand but be does. Everything turned out great with my two and my wife. Praying



amen. Prayers that your wife will be fine. This is fairly common and i am sure the doctors are on top of everything.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 9, 2013)

And from me as well.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 9, 2013)

Prayers for y'all from here!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. Putting in a few hours at work today then heading home to get ready to head to the hospital this evening. Got a good night's sleep last night and looking forward to getting this thing over with!


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 10, 2013)

Done for you, my wife's first was the same way blood pressure went way up and they scheduled to be induced, it will all work out fine.  Its not going to really sink in until your in the labor room and Dr says "ok now its time to push...." then it hits you what!  We are having our 4th in August 3 boys and girl so were done now.   Check back in with how it goes when you can.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 10, 2013)

I know this has been a tuff road, but you and your bride are about to be the recipients of one of the greatest gifts ever.

Prayers sent & trusting for a wonderful new arrival of life!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you for all the prayers. My wife gave birth to our son yesterday at 2:35. He was 6lbs. 7 ozs and 19.5" long. Labor wasn't cooperating with either my wife or son so we ended up having to have a last minute c section but everyone is doing well now.


----------



## Sargent (Jun 12, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> Thank you for all the prayers. My wife gave birth to our son yesterday at 2:35. He was 6lbs. 7 ozs and 19.5" long. Labor wasn't cooperating with either my wife or son so we ended up having to have a last minute c section but everyone is doing well now.




Congrats!

I hope you aren't too attached to sleep.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 12, 2013)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Jasper (Jun 12, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## mattech (Jun 12, 2013)

Good to hear, glad all is well!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 17, 2013)

Glad to hear the good news.


----------

